# tripe??



## ripsdad (Oct 10, 2009)

Would green tripe be considered red meat?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would think that tripe would be in a class of its' own, but I could be wrong.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm gonna say no, because tripe is the undigested contents in the stomach of cows, deer.... 
I'm not sure I'm describing it correct but tripe isn't meat at all. There are others here who can describe it much better than I can.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would think it's more of an organ if I were to classify it based on nutrition AND function. Green tripe is the intestine which holds the digested food of a large ungulate such as a cow.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I was on the right track anyway! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The calcium phosperous (did I spell that right?) ratio is pretty 1 to 1 on tripe, and that is why alot of people feed it to their dogs. Yeah it definitely is an organ and it smells like one too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Phosphorus :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

what do cows eat? and this "organ" tripe is green? why is it green and what is in it when the dog eats it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Its not really green, they just call it green because its in its natural state, its more of a puke brownish color and the lamb tripe I got in the whole form was whitish in color.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you fry it and pour gravy over it???


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Doc said:


> Can you fry it and pour gravy over it???


long as you got biscuits.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

magicre said:


> long as you got biscuits.


mmmm, cathead bikits! and sawmill gravy; smack my lips!


----------



## ripsdad (Oct 10, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I would think it's more of an organ if I were to classify it based on nutrition AND function. Green tripe is the intestine which holds the digested food of a large ungulate such as a cow.


I always thought tripe was the stomach of the animal.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great info here on tripe GreenTripe.Com Main Index


----------

